# I've shot the smallest goose in the world :(



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I was out Saturday and bagged, what I believe to be, the smallest goose that mankind has ever seen. 
I don't think this thing was as big as some mallard drakes and couldn't have weighed more than a couple of pounds. The blue geese next to it aren't that big and they are giants compared to the tiny Rossy.

Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

It's a Ross' goose.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Immiture ross. Theres gray on it's back.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

ross geese are supposed to be smaller than snows and blues. ugly looking juvies there, keep killing them juvies.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Immature Ross....they dive bomb the decoys like fighter pilots straving an aircraft carrier.Sometimes they go by so fast you can't get the gun on them.....nothing unusual about them......population estimated around 1,000,000.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

KEN W said:


> population estimated around 1,000,000.


KW,
Yea, I"ve seen their antics of dive bombing and strafing decoy spreads. They are super quick and very nimble in the air.

I think I read somewhere that they've discovered some new colonies nesting west of Hudson's Bay, with the snows that hang around that area too. Maybe the population is higher even than a million.

Thanks for the input,
Dan


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Ross geese had a good hatch this year. 8)


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Seems like a lot of blues too. I think I read somewhere that the Cent. flyway has about a 3 to 2 snow/blue ratio. Seems like there is more dark phase snows than that around here though. At least where I've been hunting.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Last spring while hunting, I noticed a lot of huge migrating flocks had almost all whites, and some had almost all blues. Don't know if this has anything to do with the colonies they breed in or what. Just an observation I made I guess.


----------



## ksfowler (Oct 4, 2007)

We shot one of those little guys last year and I think it weighed around 2.4 pounds. I like hunting the young stupid ones.


----------



## blazedillon (Feb 7, 2007)

YOU SHOULD NOT HUNT IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW SMALL THEM ROSSES GET :sniper:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

blazedillon said:
 

> YOU SHOULD NOT HUNT IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW SMALL THEM ROSSES GET :sniper:


Do they really get small, or do they start small and just grow a little?
:toofunny:

Good luck,
Dan


----------

